# First Cast------Jig A PIG



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Headed out with my bud Mark today hit the Escambia for a quick 2 hr trip b4 the sun went down... Marks asks me," so what are you going to throw". I figured a Matrix on a 3/8 golden eye jig head would do the trick... 

Immediately noticed that the water looked like something that would come out of Starbucks. So I tied on the Limbo Slice ( color ) in hopes to get somethings attention in the dark murk.

If you follow my reports I once asked why dont we have better blue crab imitation type baits... well I figured this color would repusent just that... just the wheels in my head, trying to build up confidence for the unknown I guess.

As it goes first cast with a hip pop hop and jig. I go to pop my lure off the bottom and bam... fish on Babe'a.... hahaha ok wow this fish has some shoulders, I cant seem to turn him that easy... after a couple runs the slob gives up and shows her golden colors. We measured her at a mear perfect slot chunky healthy and full of crabs this beaut gets to meet the grill along with some chicken I was planning on eating.

19Oct15
Tight Lines and Good Fishin


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Getting away from the wind at the river ha?...cool catch...


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

153 Large fish said:


> Getting away from the wind at the river ha?...cool catch...


Hahaha exactly 

Good point Sunny, yep if it Blows from the East... Escambia has some good cover.

+1 to you for thinking that way. Great minds think alike


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Hahahaha


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Some people... sorry guys but if I had it my way I would try to please everyone but unfortunately thats impossible.

I have nothing to prove, I only wanted to share and getting these type of remarks is why PFF can be hard to deal with but I will. Only because I enjoy helping and fishing with those who like this sport hobbie and pass time as much as I do.

Edit

Dang it... Im taking that apology back! Why should I apologize on this guy poking at me. GARBO just SSSSTTTTOOOOOPPPP!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Oh boy I get it... ok u win... go ahead take another stab at me.... ill just catch another fish and post it... around and around we go... ur turn to dance


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Can somebody here please testify and say enough with all the bs... im done with it... but some folks man...


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

The Overview 

Escambia Upper Bay
3-8ft of water
Winds blowing 25 out of the East
Took cover around Bull Rushes
Casting along side grass breakes and drop offs
Popping blue/chartreuse paddletails on 3/8oz jig
25 lb seagar fluro
30lb power pro super slick
Fished last 2 hours of sunlight
Water highly stained 
Lots of menhaden in the middle of the bay
Lots of mullet on the flats
White trout sitting in about 5ft of water off grassy flats
Topwater bite was slow no takers few blow ups
Spoon unsuccessful 
Tide movement was at a minimum 
Water temps have slowly been droping but thats ok for the fish in Escambia as long as we dont see alot of rain.
Overall the reds seem to be comfortable in Escambia right now just have to find more that are willing to eat.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I've said it before, the hardest thing about success is finding someone happy for you. Jealousy is hard to hide, and it's actually embarrassing coming from adults. Mama always says if you don't have anything nice to say, it's best to keep it to yourself. No sense pissing on an otherwise useful and good post to nitpick a photo. And someone wonders why the forum has lost its sense of "community." Psh...

Nice report with lots of useful info, I wanted to sneak out today but the wind had me deterred and the day slipped away. Good work getting out of the wind and making it happen anyway. The spot I wanted to go would have blown me away but you can't catch them from the couch. That color does look pretty crabby, I need to restock after the kings and Spanish shredded all my paddle tails last week.


----------



## phutch (Aug 22, 2015)

Great report as always! That's a hog for sure
I hope the amount your reports have helped the rest of us overshadows any sh!ttalkers and naysayers.... 
You the man Josh! Keep the killer reports coming!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

FenderBender said:


> I
> 
> Nice report with lots of useful info, I wanted to sneak out today but the wind had me deterred and the day slipped away. Good work getting out of the wind and making it happen anyway. The spot I wanted to go would have blown me away but you can't catch them from the couch. That color does look pretty crabby, I need to restock after the kings and Spanish shredded all my paddle tails last week.


My Uncle would to take me out bass fishing religiously starting at the age of 8. We would go just about every weekend rain or shine, wind or snow. As a kid I thought it was madness, but he taught me that you can catch fish in any weather. Many people would say, they have had good days fishing in the wind...

Wind
Actually oxygenates the water, stirs up the bait fish, and gives fish a false sense of current.

Ill tell yah, I caught this fish on the back side of a point. The fish was staged in such a way where she was probably just sitting there waiting for food to get blown her way. Hense the first cast. Casted up current and up wind jigged the grass break and drop off until bam, fish on... Almost text book.

I must say snow and wind are by far least favorite conditions. But Ill take the wind over snow anyday. You can hide and duck the from the wind, power pole down / anchor , drift, and the wind really allows you to cover a ton of water. You can bomb cast down wind while drifting. Like they say let the wind be your friend.

Long story short no need to stay home just because its windy outside... And if you dont catch anything you can just blame it on the wind hahaha its fishing the perfect days and getting skunked that hurts.


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

Nice fish and pictures!
I just don't understand the bashing on here, I really don't. It's why I left last year. Came back only to see it's STILL going on. Very sad.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Keep doing what your doing, not everyone is perfect but I have noticed you have helped several people on here.I enjoy reading your post and seeing your success most not if all my pics are taken after my fish has been on ice and put to sleep! Stay positive and tight lines.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

It's all good Josh..... you've had more abuse then the timid crap on this thread....

Nice fish as always brother! Glad you got some good eats!!! Kinda wish I would tag out in KY so I can do more fishing....but hunting is my fav!!!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Jason said:


> It's all good Josh..... you've had more abuse then the timid crap on this thread....
> 
> Nice fish as always brother! Glad you got some good eats!!! Kinda wish I would tag out in KY so I can do more fishing....but hunting is my fav!!!!


Bring me back a turducken!!! And Thank You Jason ^good form


----------



## punisher338 (May 12, 2008)

Nice fish!!! Always enjoy reading your reports:thumbup:


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Nice red, Josh. Good job getting out there in some bad conditions. Sorry I couldn't make it, next time. 
We take a lot of pictures at the end of the day instead of taking pics of every fish. Usually, they are put in a livewell or wading basket keeping the fish lively until its time for pictures. So is it against the rules or something to put it on ice for an hour before taking a picture? Not sure I understand why this is an issue.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Nice red and nice job at avoiding the wind... 
Also did I miss something?..............


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Reel Sick I'm with you. Something had to be deleted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Dammit, evidently I missed the show. Wish I could have been here to back ya up bro! Beautiful slot, can't complain about that - you da man.


----------



## newmanFL (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks for another great report and insight into your observations of what works. I really appreciate the time you take not only to give the reports but to share what you have been learning to help others become better anglers.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nlytme said:


> Reel Sick I'm with you. Something had to be deleted.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya'll didn't miss anything but crap....:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

No drama here boys just good ole' fishin...

Thanks for the comments guys... I really dont like to just show off what I caught without a tip, hint, or trick to how it was done. And to be honest its really all knowledge that can be found by watching fishing shows... especially the old hank parker, jimmy houston, bill dance exc exc lots of good info on the flw and bassmaster classic series as well. Granted those are bass but most fish act the same when it come to how they like to feed... 

Small details paint a huge picture!!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

ThaFish said:


> Dammit, evidently I missed the show. Wish I could have been here to back ya up bro! Beautiful slot, can't complain about that - you da man.


No need to back me up bro, I appreciate that, but thats what some want... to just build a fire. 

---- stay cool ------


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

way to go babes ... my #1 ANGLER right here thats how it is done ... teach me your ways oh mighty one


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

LIM-IT-OUT I have been enjoy your reports for some time now and I appreciate the reports from someone who has the time and passion to fish as much as you do. I used to be that way and was able to fish almost every day - the more you fish and especially the more frequently you get out there the more you get dialed in and for those of us who can't fish enough to be truly dialed in your reports certainly help us when we do actually get to go fishing! Keep em coming!


----------



## crabbait (Aug 28, 2014)

DON'T STOP POSTING! I read everyone of your posts. There are some really great people that post here, you are one of them. I can't imagine someone thinks you are showing off. I've been fishing for 50 years and people like you and Tha-fish,and Chrs-V have taught all of us a lot


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Keep up the good work man, it doesn't matter where you go there's one on every forum, who cares if it was on ice the only thing that matters is that you caught it.


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

I must have missed something or something was deleted. Great report and nice slot. Hope to see and meet you at Sandestin for the ECRC open championship. The only way to shut them up is to beat them fair and square and that's only if "them" shows up too. Great work and keep it up. Your inshore reports are the only consistent ones on the entire forum.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

tailfisher1979 said:


> I must have missed something or something was deleted. Great report and nice slot. Hope to see and meet you at Sandestin for the ECRC open championship. The only way to shut them up is to beat them fair and square and that's only if "them" shows up too. Great work and keep it up. Your inshore reports are the only consistent ones on the entire forum.


This will be my first Red Fish actual Tournament... Ive done 2 rodeos placed in flounder div. for both but never a red fish tournament... I love the artificial only aspect of it coming from a guy who grew up doing bass tournaments.

I expect some tight weights and high competition; Im ready to put all my skills on the line and see how I do.... Teammate is still undetermined although I have 2 very good options we will just have to see who is ready to step up to the plate with me.:thumbup:

To be honest I haven't fished a single day in Destin my entire life.... I might be headed West:whistling::yes:
Ill put Pensacola Pigs up against Destin Toads hahahaha

see you there man:thumbsup:


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> tailfisher1979 said:
> 
> 
> > I must have missed something or something was deleted. Great report and nice slot. Hope to see and meet you at Sandestin for the ECRC open championship. The only way to shut them up is to beat them fair and square and that's only if "them" shows up too. Great work and keep it up. Your inshore reports are the only consistent ones on the entire forum.
> ...


And panama city toads. Maybe even an appalachicola toad or two.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

tailfisher1979 said:


> And panama city toads. Maybe even an appalachicola toad or two.


hahaha
ur speaking Chinese to me... appwhakawalawala ugh??? that's somewhere near panama city ur going the wrong way Louisiana is in the other direction....
Im kidding... hope to see you there and good luck and God Speed. 

I'll probably zero and JUST people watch at the weigh-in:001_huh:


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Seems to me these posts keep the forum moving along pretty good. I don't know what you're supposed to do. If you don't post the info, people want to know what you're using. If it was me, I'd stop calling the thing a paddletail, it's a damn shad bait. Forget about Pensacola, that Matrix is starting to show up as a go-to bait in a lot of reports from guides over in Louisiana, and that's a tough crowd to impress. Keep doing what you're doing.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

UncleMilty7 said:


> Seems to me these posts keep the forum moving along pretty good. I don't know what you're supposed to do. If you don't post the info, people want to know what you're using. If it was me, I'd stop calling the thing a paddletail, it's a damn shad bait. Forget about Pensacola, that Matrix is starting to show up as a go-to bait in a lot of reports from guides over in Louisiana, and that's a tough crowd to impress. Keep doing what you're doing.


 
oh no worries UNC... it was a statement made so far left field its irrelevant


----------



## testoner (Oct 18, 2014)

Crab seems to be the meal ticket these days. Interesting lure color that actually matches the live ones pretty well.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Most people on here are jealous you catch so many quality fish. 


I enjoy your reports. 
Keep posting them.


----------

